# Albert Launcher



## dbyte (Feb 28, 2017)

I know that there are a few gui launchers out there, however I was wondering if it would be possible to port Albert launcher (https://github.com/albertlauncher/albert) as a Synapse-like launcher without the baggage of gnome (although perhaps I got that part wrong).

It's about ~7k lines of C++/C (minus header files), so it's a pretty small in comparison to Synapse (~24k lines of bash, 16k Vala). Not sure of that helps.

Anyhow! I'd also be happy to do it myself if someone can point me in the right direction.

Thanks so much,
Sam


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2017)

dbyte said:


> I'd also be happy to do it myself if someone can point me in the right direction.


FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------

